# 2013 Autoexpress Awards VW-Ford-Seat



## WHIZZER

Volkswagen has retained two awards at the Auto Express New Car Awards 2013, for Best Convertible and Best Pick-up, with victories for the Beetle Cabriolet and the Amarok.

Snatching the title for Best Convertible from the 2012 winner, the Volkswagen Golf Cabriolet, was the Beetle Cabriolet which went on sale in the UK in April this year. Commenting on the win, Steve Fowler, Editor in Chief of Britain's biggest-selling weekly car magazine, said: 'The Volkswagen Beetle Cabriolet has taken our best convertible prize because it brings a ray of sunshine to the roads. Funky retro styling and a distinctive interior mark the Beetle out, as well as composed dynamics and top-notch quality. On top of all this, you get to enjoy low running costs and some of the best petrol and diesel engines that money can buy. Frivolity has never made so much sense









Amarok wins 'Best Pick-Up' award

Second consecutive year Amarok awarded Auto Express accolade
Amarok praised for its high-quality build and efficient engines
Volkswagen's highly-acclaimed Amarok has scooped the award for 'Best Pick-Up' for the second consecutive year at the Auto Express New Car Awards. Praised for its styling, carrying capacity, efficient engines and high-quality interior the Amarok remains the vehicle of choice in the pick-up sector.










SEAT Leon takes the coveted Car of the Year 2013 prize at the Auto Express New Car Awards
Leon also wins the Best Compact Family Car award
Five-door hatchback acclaimed for its style, quality, equipment levels and low running costs









SEAT Alhambra wins Best MPV for the third year in a row - the 13th UK award for this outstanding people carrier










Ford swept the board at this year's Auto Express Awards with four honours - more than any other manufacturer - including two for the Fiesta.

The UK's top-selling car scooped Best Supermini last night, a title it won previously in 2011, 2010 and 2009. The new Ford Fiesta ST took the Best Hot Hatch crown within months of going on sale.










Also winning 2013 Auto Express Awards were the innovative Ford B-MAX and new Ford Transit Custom - marking the start of van coverage by the weekly magazine.


----------

